# trolling motor ? and fish finder ?



## V8_TITAN (Oct 1, 2011)

just curious, how many of you prefer your trolling motor to be on the bow vs the transom ? I have a 45lb motorguide vari max, and currently use it on the transom but im thinking of moving it. What are the advantages of having it up front ? 


I have no knowledge on depth finders or fish finders. What all can you do with them, and dont tell me to look at what they are called lol. But really, do I need one ? Id like to get one, just because but is it really needed ? Just want some opinions on what works for you, and what you think is a good unit on the cheap side of the spectrum.


----------



## TNtroller (Oct 1, 2011)

have read comments that a TM on the bow makes controlling the boat easier. I have no experience with a TM on the transom, only what I have read. It really depends on your method of fishing i would guess.

If you're catching fish all the time, then no you don't need a DF/FF, you seem to be able to find them w/o one. most people have them but they are not a necessity, just an aid to help find the fish or structure that fish like to hang out at. A $100 DF/Ff shows basically the same info as the $1000 units, just not as pretty that's all. It depends on what you want to do or the budget you have.


----------



## V8_TITAN (Oct 1, 2011)

well I want to catch fish, and my budget is probably at that 100 bucks lol. that includes everything like transducer and all ? I mainly fish for trout, reds, snook, mostly stick to the flats, and mangroves. I would say I have more bad days fishing then good. Since I am new to boating, I dont really have any good fishing spots, I just go out and either try a spot that produced last time, or try something new...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 1, 2011)

TNtroller said:


> A $100 DF/Ff shows basically the same info as the $1000 units, just not as pretty that's all.



That is just not correct - yeah both show depth, but the better unit will show you what the bottom is made of (rock, clay, mud sand) will allow you to distinguish a submerged tree from a pile of weeds, will show you the thermocline and will just give you so much more info.

Do you need one, heck no, I catch plenty of fish without ever using one - fishing from shore.

I really do use mine a lot to find structure in the deeper lakes - casting into a brush pile in 15 feet of water where the rest of the bottom is a vast wasteland makes a huge difference


----------



## overboard (Oct 1, 2011)

depends on type of fishing. When we troll, definately want motor on back. if you are up front on a casting platform, you would probablly want the motor up front. as for fishfinder, we do a lot of trolling in 5-7' of water,also fish the delaware river,mostly in about 7-8'. do you need an expensive unit for this ? heck no! in this depth a unit with sidefinder is practical. I personally like around a 5" screen. if I were on a limited budget,and wanted a fishfinder,I could buy the cheapest unit and it would serve its purpose.


----------



## TNtroller (Oct 2, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> TNtroller said:
> 
> 
> > A $100 DF/Ff shows basically the same info as the $1000 units, just not as pretty that's all.
> ...




As I said, just not as pretty, the $100 FF/DF shows the bottom, will show underwater structure/objects just like the $1000 do, just NOT as pretty. Which DF/FF will show the difference between clay, mud and sand? I see a trip to BPS in my future if they have one of those? They may show a "soft bottom" or hard bottom, but can they really tell the difference between clay and mud?


----------



## redbug (Oct 2, 2011)

TNtroller said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > TNtroller said:
> ...


Yes they can tell the difference if you have the unit set up correctly and under stand what you are looking for
my hds7 is fantastic the color pallet can be set to show changes in bottom makeup. there is a reason that guys that fish for a living have these high dollar units and it isn't cause they look pretty they work better than the cheaper units
If on a budget I would suggest getting the unit that has the highest vertical pixel count 

use basics here

if you have 100 vert pixels and are sitting in 50' of water every 2 pixels = 1 ft of water
now the unit that has 480 vert pixels in the same water has almost 10 pixels per ft much more detail u can really see the depth changes and small detail on the bottom that will hold the fish these will be missed by the cheaper units most times

like others have said trolling motor on the front vs back is a matter of fishing styles If on the from deck I would want it up front.


----------



## bamadawg (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi...(first time posting...be easy),

I just recently purchased a FF for my flat bottom(15') from Academy Online. I just wanted a budget unit, and I researched this for several months to find the best features for the bucks. The Lowrance X-4 shows the water temperature, and that sealed the deal for me. Under $75 bucks shipped. 

As for the trolling motor, I have been using a transom mount. I recently decided to try mounting the TM just down the left front side, so it would be within arm's reach from my front seat. I have it mounted, but I have not run the wires yet. I am curious if the boat will "pull" to one side or the other. Anybody got any thoughts on this?

Thanks, and I really enjoy this forum! I have snagged some rockin' ideas for my tin!

Bama


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 2, 2011)

TNtroller said:


> As I said, just not as pretty, the $100 FF/DF shows the bottom, will show underwater structure/objects just like the $1000 do, just NOT as pretty. Which DF/FF will show the difference between clay, mud and sand? I see a trip to BPS in my future if they have one of those? They may show a "soft bottom" or hard bottom, but can they really tell the difference between clay and mud?




Most of the color FF will show you the difference - as RedBug points out the pixel count (and the power of the unit) have a lot to do with it. I can tell with my unit(s) no problem.


----------



## LonLB (Oct 3, 2011)

TNtroller said:


> If you're catching fish all the time, then no you don't need a DF/FF, you seem to be able to find them w/o one. most people have them but they are not a necessity, just an aid to help find the fish or structure that fish like to hang out at. A $100 DF/Ff shows basically the same info as the $1000 units, just not as pretty that's all. It depends on what you want to do or the budget you have.




[-X 
Nothing could be further from the truth. In fact, there isn't a piece of equipment that can help you catch more fish than a *quality* depthfinder. And the difference between quality and junk is night and day.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Oct 3, 2011)

A trolling motor on the bow makes it easier to fight wind and current. 

It sounds like you are fishing shallow and doing sight fishing. You will probably use the FF more for finding structure and navigation. An entry level FF will be fine to learn on and within your budget.


----------



## moloch16 (Oct 3, 2011)

Putting your trolling motor on the front is critical for keeping boat position in breezy/windy conditions. Otherwise, the wind will push the bow all over the place and you'll spend all your time fighting the dang boat. Been there!

As for a fish finder, you don't need to spend a huge amount of $$$ to get started, but you don't want to go too cheap either or you end up with something that doesn't help at all. More $$$ basically buys you a better display which makes it easier to make out objects. Think about what you want to do - if you just want to know the depth then a cheaper unit will do that. If you really want to know what's down there, then spend a little more money.


----------



## V8_TITAN (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks for all the info guys, I think I will start researching some decent units, and put one on my Christmas list.


----------



## bcbouy (Oct 3, 2011)

i like to fish for kokanee alot. they like a realy slow troll,rowing is best but i'm too lazy,so a transom mount with the new pro controll works awesome.


----------



## bamadawg (Oct 3, 2011)

The thing about my trolling motor set up is that I am mounting it about 3 feet down the left side of the boat, not in front. With this mounting position, do you think that the boat will pull to one side or the other?

If I can ever get a day off work, I will just go test it out myself! :LOL2:


----------



## shawnfish (Oct 5, 2011)

TNtroller said:


> have read comments that a TM on the bow makes controlling the boat easier. I have no experience with a TM on the transom, only what I have read. It really depends on your method of fishing i would guess.
> 
> If you're catching fish all the time, then no you don't need a DF/FF, you seem to be able to find them w/o one. most people have them but they are not a necessity, just an aid to help find the fish or structure that fish like to hang out at. A $100 DF/Ff shows basically the same info as the $1000 units, just not as pretty that's all. It depends on what you want to do or the budget you have.


there is no comparison between a 100 dollar and 1000 dollar sonar unit, bow mount gives you much more boat control. troll into the wind with a transom mount, then a bow mount and the choice is obvious.


----------



## shawnfish (Oct 5, 2011)

TNtroller said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > TNtroller said:
> ...


absolutely they can tell the difference, most lower end units can tell that. a flasher gives exellent bottom composition readings. its all in the bottomline.(thick,skinny,solid,hazy etc....)


----------

